# the most miles on W8



## BROOKLYN W8 (Nov 9, 2009)

who has the most


----------



## vertigoeffect (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: the most miles on W8 (BROOKLYN W8)*

118,227K Original cam adjusters and second torque converter


----------

